# Duda con Modulo Ethernet



## wlopez (May 6, 2011)

Hola..compañeros buenos dias...

Mi duda es la siguiente:
tengo un sensor LM35 (ya saben los de temperatura) la salida de este estara conectado al A/D del pic 16f877a, y una vez teniendo el dato, por un puerto seria enviado a un LDC de 16X2, y por un pin sera enviado mediante un RF, hacia un recepto,...el receptor de RF,,, recibira el dato... aca esta mi la mas grande duda,.. este dato sera enviado a un pc, mediante un MODULO ETHERNET... y mediante algun programita tener los daots en monitor (datos como temperatura, fecha,,etc..)..ahi esta mi duda..mis conocimiento acerca de los modulos ethernet..(como se concetan, que otras funciones tienen, cual es el mejor, si hay que programarlos, que lenguaje uso....) son muy pocos ... si alguien puede intruirme, le agradeceria...

P.D... mientras,,estoy en proceso de investigacion....


----------



## kuropatula (May 6, 2011)

Yo utilicé un módulo de Rabbit que se llama RCM3700. Me funcionó a la perfección También probé con microchip pero tenés que poner un poco más de hardware para eso. Los de rabbit ya vienen con todo el hardware pronto.


----------



## wlopez (May 6, 2011)

Y podrias instruime acerca de las conexiones o el uso que le diste

o pasarme tus diagramas por favor... 
gracias de antemano


----------



## kuropatula (May 6, 2011)

Hola,
Yo lo que hice fue hacer unas medidas analogicas y comunicaciones seriales y expresarlas en un web server que se puede embeber adentro. También realicé unas conexones con socket.
Te recomiendo que mires las especificaciones de la placa y veas si se adecúa a lo que necesitas. Preguntame lo que necesites


----------



## wlopez (May 6, 2011)

Disculpa mi ignorancia kuropatula.... pero mi intencion al describir mi problema en el primer mensaje..es precisamente que instruyas... es decir... en realidad nunca he trabajo con ethernet..entonces.. no sabria si una placa es lo que necesito... por que no se como funcionan.... si me explico..asi que por favor... si puedes dirigir mi investigacion hacia un rumbo mas consiso..te lo agradesco...
Gracias... 
y disculpa por la molestias


----------



## wlopez (May 23, 2011)

Bueno parece que mi pregunta y mi proyecto tendre que avanzar..solo...de todas maneras...seguire esperando si alguien puede hacer una aportacion....gracias


----------



## kuropatula (May 23, 2011)

Hola wlopez,
Con gusto te ayudo en tu proyecto.
Para enviar datos a través de Ethernet podes hacerlo con una placa que se comunique con ethernet o con la PC. una placa facil de utilizar es la que te nombré antes. Lo otro que podes hacer es un web server a través de la PC. Eso es opción tuya.
Viste algo de la placa que te recomendé?


----------



## Unikfriend (May 23, 2011)

Hi wLopez,
yo he trabajado con los modulos de Lantronix y RedPine;
la comunicas en RS232. El inconveniente es que no son muy baratos.
Cual es la distancia entre los modulos transmisores, el modulo receptor-ethernet y la PC?


----------



## wlopez (Jun 15, 2011)

Gracias por responder kuropatula y Unikfriend....
por aca les dejo una imagen...para tener un idea completa.
Para kuropatula:
cheque la tarjeta que me comentaste... y si cumple con lo que necesito... el detalle es que como tengo que adquirirla... y ya sabes el dinero siempre es un obstaculo..quiero comprar una con la cual pueda empezar a trabajar de inmediato... con una base ya solidad (esa base seria tu ayuda)..y no empezar desde cero..entoces necesito estar seguro....
una pregunta karapatula....ya tengo el dato del transmisor...incluso ya lo leo en un lcd que implemente... el detalle ahora es como comunico con la tarjeta ethernet...estaba pensando usar una pic (el famoso 16f877a).. para acoplar esa señal...y leerla en una pagina web... o algo asi....y que programacion utilizaste

Para Unikfriend:
La distancia entre emisor y receptor...nos es mas de 10 metros....y pues la señal del receptor seria utilizada inmendiatamente en el modulo ethernet...

Espero que con esta nuevo mensaje me haya explicado muy bien...y puedo seguir recibiendo sus valiosos mensajes.....

Muchas Gracias









Gracias por responder kuropatula y Unikfriend....
por aca les dejo una imagen...para tener un idea completa.
Para kuropatula:
cheque la tarjeta que me comentaste... y si cumple con lo que necesito... el detalle es que como tengo que adquirirla... y ya sabes el dinero siempre es un obstaculo..quiero comprar una con la cual pueda empezar a trabajar de inmediato... con una base ya solidad (esa base seria tu ayuda)..y no empezar desde cero..entoces necesito estar seguro....
una pregunta karapatula....ya tengo el dato del transmisor...incluso ya lo leo en un lcd que implemente... el detalle ahora es como comunico con la tarjeta ethernet...estaba pensando usar una pic (el famoso 16f877a).. para acoplar esa señal...y leerla en una pagina web... o algo asi....y que programacion utilizaste

Para Unikfriend:
La distancia entre emisor y receptor...nos es mas de 10 metros....y pues la señal del receptor seria utilizada inmendiatamente en el modulo ethernet...

Espero que con esta nuevo mensaje me haya explicado muy bien...y puedo seguir recibiendo sus valiosos mensajes.....

Muchas Gracias


----------



## DSP (Jun 15, 2011)

Hola a todos, tambien he usado los modulos de rabbit y para ethernet son muy buenos. Se programan en dynamicC y el software viene con varios ejemplos para implementar sokets TCP/IP, UDP, servidores web, etc.
Si sabes lenguaje C el dynamicC se te hará muy familiar.

Sobre el diagrama de tu aplicacion, sugiero que sea asi:

LM35 -> PIC -> TRANSMISOR . . . . . . . .RECEPTOR -> RCM3700 -> RED

hay modulos rf que implementan una interfaz rs232 half-duplex con lo cual no necesitas el encoder y decoder y comodamente puedes conectarlo a la UART del pic y al puerto serial del RCM3700


----------



## Unikfriend (Jun 15, 2011)

hi wlopez,
no me quedo claro que modulo de ethernet piensas utilizar?
El PIC que mencionas tiene embebido el modulo 802.11 o hay que acoplarlo aparte?


----------



## wlopez (Jun 16, 2011)

hola  DSP u unikfriend:
Esta decidido utilizare el modulo rabbti RCM3700... y si me parece mas apropiado utilizar el modulo rf que tieen interfaz rs-232,,,para poder acoplarlo a modulo ethernet... hasta este punto me siento seguro...ahora...shooping...
buscare donde comprar el modulo rabitt y el modulo de rf con rs-232...
mientras compro eso la pregunta seria...ya que tengo el dato en modulo ethernet...ahora que...
es decir..entiendo que el modulo de ethernet trae ejemplos... yo programo en mikro c... y en CCs...alguien sabe si se puede hacer eso... y para poder leer el dato en una pc...tendria que programar html...o  algo asi.. saben algo... me apoyan?


----------



## DSP (Jun 16, 2011)

hay varias maneras de hacerlo, puedes crear un soket TCP en el modulo rabbit y en la pc programar tambien un soket TCP en vc++ u otro lenguaje. Y la comunicacion se hace parecido a una terminal rs232. O tambien puedes crear una pagina en html y alojarla en el rcm3700 y despues accesar a ella desde un browser en tu pc por medio de la ip del modulo


----------



## kuropatula (Jun 16, 2011)

Hola, 
no me quedó claro donde tenés el dato, si es en el PIC deberías pasarlo por algún puerto serie a la rabbit. Luego hay muchas formas de hacer que se vea o controle por internet. La mejor es una librería que tiene rabbit que se llama rabbitweb sino me equivoco. Cuando yo usé la rabbit no estaba implementada aún y usé una un poco más rústica. Pero de todas formas lo que tenés que hacer es ver loe ejemplos, como dijo DSP. De ahí te familiarizas con la programación y ves que es lo que más te sirve.
Saludos


----------

